# Fenerbahce defeats Real Madrid in the Euroleague Playoffs



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

> There will be a new Turkish Airlines Euroleague champion after Fenerbahce Istanbul completed a three-game sweep of Real Madrid with a 63-75 victory at Barclaycard Center on Tuesday. Fenerbahce heads to Berlin for its second straight Final Four appearance, while sending the champs home. Madrid will miss the Final Four after making three straight championship game appearances. Bogdan Bogdanovic scored all of his 17 points in the second half to pace the winners, while Ekpe Udoh posted 15 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists and 2 blocks. Madrid trailed by 3 at halftime before jumping ahead early in the third quarter. However Bogdanovic scored 8 in a 0-14 charge and Coach Zlejko Obradovic’s men never trailed again. The lead grew to 17 in the fourth quarter. A pair of Sergio Llull triples gave the home team hope, but Luigi Datome’s chasedown block of Jaycee Carroll killed the momentum and Fenerbahce coasted to the victory. Bobby Dixon added 14 points, Datome scored 13 and Nikola Kalinic posted 11 points and 8 rebounds for the winners. Sergio Rodriguez led Madrid with 15 points and Gustavo Ayon tallied 14 points and 14 rebounds in defeat.


http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=241&seasoncode=E2015#!report


----------

